# What’s living with “my” tad (outside tank)



## Loba85 (Jun 17, 2021)

I’ve tons of midge and insect larvae, but what are these? Daphnia?
Are they good or bad for tads? 
(Removed them and put them inside a glass. They were kinda jumpy.)


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

It looks like some kind of insect larvae. Whenever i am in doubt of somethings presence i just eliminate it.


----------



## Loba85 (Jun 17, 2021)

Oh, thanks again - removed 😄


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Its probably a harmless pupae form but meh clear the field.


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

looks like a mosquito pupae to me.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

I vote for mosquito larvae as well.


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Mosquito


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Haha its gone now but if it were me I would effectively pinch it dead and leave for a few hrs it to see if my tad would like to have it for a twilight snack. And suck it out with a pass.

How is the tad doing? The photo shows a brightly lit austere clear plastic bucket of some sort, being left out doors.

I know you are attached to this tad and so i forward that i hope he has good cover.


----------

